# more free patterns



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

http://edcreations.ca/html/free-pattern.html


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you, now I can get on with my Christmas knits!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Really like the Garden Party pattern!


----------



## akgardener (Jul 29, 2011)

Some of the patterns don't have the yarn used listed in the instructions.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Akgardner
send me a PM, and I will answer you,thanks


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> Really like the Garden Party pattern!


Agree.....am putting that one on my needles right now!
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, some are really nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice link. Thank you.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks have bookmarked.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, there are some lovely patterns...now if only I had the figures of the models, the sweaters would look that nice on me! I believe I may have to try some anyway...there will always be someone who can wear them if I can't.


----------



## happyknitter66 (May 10, 2012)

Oh Thanks taken note of the cathederal window looks easy and very colourful thanks


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tried to move a pattern into Word. Was not cooperative. The creator put all the instructions into "boxes" and narrow columns. Had some really nice patterns.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

hope you can just print the pattern, :thumbup:


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for this link..it's new to me...the little poem with the pocket book slippers is funny...
julie


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Several very nice designs here. I have them safely tucked away in my files. I can hardly wait to get to them.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont understand the bubble mitts.


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Dor said:


> I dont understand the bubble mitts
> what part is the problem?
> send me a PM and i will explain
> E-toley :thumbup:


----------

